# Spaghetti Carbonara TNT



## GA Home Cook (Aug 4, 2014)

I was recently in Louisville on business and ate at a small resturant on the river.  They had a grilled chicken and shrimp carbonara that was awesome.  I looked up many different recipes, but looking for something you guys know is good.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 4, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> I was recently in Louisville on business and ate at a small resturant on the river.  They had a grilled chicken and shrimp carbonara that was awesome.  I looked up many different recipes, but looking for something you guys know is good.


I wish I had a recipe to give you that works. Try as I may, with all the hints and tips that I can find, I cannot make Spaghetti Carbonara. It either won't come together at all or it comes together only to well and I end up with spaghetti and scrambled eggs.

I shall be wildly jealous if I read you've cracked it 

Grrr!!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 4, 2014)

When I first came to DC in 2010 I learned the perfect way to make it from a very old thread. It's never failed me since then and it's a true keeper of a recipe. In fact I'm going to repost it on the memorable recipes.....

Enjoy!!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/spaghetti-alla-carbonara-668.html


----------



## CraigC (Aug 4, 2014)

This is a favorite, we've made many times!

Penne a la Carbonara Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Food Network


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2014)

Kayelle, that recipe is very like the one I use.  Here are the differences:

Cook the streaky bacon until crisp, but start it slowly so that it renders its own fat, and save most of the fat to liberally coat the bottom of the skillet.  Then de-glaze the skillet with a large splash (1/4 to 1/2 cup) cooking sherry.  Pour the fat/sherry mixture over the spaghetti and stir quickly to coat before adding 3 to 4 eggs, depending on the size.  Stir vigorously to coat.  (I use a wooden fork to do this.)

Then add  percorino romano cheese.   Top with crumbled bacon and serve.

Sooo good.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 4, 2014)

Kathleen and Craig, although I love cooking with wine I'd never use it (or cream) with this. 

Just my opinion, but both wine and cream would detract from the perfect simplicity of really remarkable Spaghetti Carbonara.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll have to try the other recipe.  To be honest, I have not had it any other way!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 5, 2014)

No cream in carbonara!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 5, 2014)

jennyema said:


> No cream in carbonara!



Guess I'll have to keep my eye out for the carbonara police!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't use cream in carbonara. I use yogourt or sour cream.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 5, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I don't use cream in carbonara. I use yogourt or sour cream.



I have a feeling you might need to keep an eye out as well!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2014)

CraigC said:


> I have a feeling you might need to keep an eye out as well!


Yup. That's why I often call it "carbonara-ish" or "carbonaroid".


----------

